# Bogus file name



## benassis (22 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Sous Mac OS Tiger, je tente actuellement de débugguer mon serveur de mail.
À travers les différents messages à décoder qui viennent du terminal et des fichiers log, j'aimerais pouvoir comprendre ce que je retrouve dans mon mail.log :


> warning: bogus file name: bounce/ktrace.out


et autre rattachée à la commande kdump :


> c66:~ root# kdump -f /var/log/mail.log
> kdump: bogus length 0xa1b2c3d4
> 0          RET   c66:~ root#



Merci de m'aider


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2006)

'ktrace' est un utilitaire qui traque tous les appels I/O, les appels système etc. d'un process. Il met son résultat dans 'ktrace.out'. 'kdump' est l'utilitaire qui permet de lire un fichier 'ktrace.out'.


----------



## benassis (22 Mai 2006)

Merci de me répondre, mais ça n'explique pas la raison de mes messages.
J'ai cherché le fichier ktrace.out partout sur ma machine et n'ai rien trouvé. Faut-il le  créer soi-même ?
Comment faire pour interpréter «bogus length 0xa1b2c3d4» ?


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2006)

Je n'ai pas dit que j'expliquais la raison des messages ...

Ce qui paraît assez évident est que le fichier '/var/log/mail.log' ne peut pas convenir à kdump : ce n'est pas le bon format.

Quant au premier des deux messages, un peu de contexte pourrait aider (genre 5 lignes au-dessus, deux lignes au-dessous).

Par ailleurs, tu n'indiques pas quel est ton serveur de messagerie (Sendmail, Postfix, QMail, Exim, ...), ni sa version, ni d'où il sort, ni comment se manifeste le problème.
Pour que l'on t'aide, il te faudrait faire l'effort de donner quelques informations.


----------



## benassis (23 Mai 2006)

Rebonjour,

Je roule Mac OS 10.4.4. Mon serveur de courriel est Mailserve 2.1.3 qui utilise postfix. J'utilise Mail ou Thunderbird comme client. 

Contexte :
Mon projet est de réaliser une connection sécurisée sur mon serveur http, en utilisant l'autorité CACERT qui envoie le certificat demandé à l'adresse mail du serveur. Or, mon FAI bloque les ports 25,110 et 80, entre autres ; je ne peux donc recevoir mon certificat si je n'ai pas de serveur ni de contrôle sur mes ports d'entrée et de sortie. J'ai donc acheté l'option Mail resolver chez NO-IP en plus de la redirection au port 8080 pour mon lien http. Le serveur http fonctionne mais le serveur de courrier ne fonctionne pas. Actuellement, je peux envoyer un message en utilisant le smtp de mon FAI mais ne peut en recevoir en utilisant le port de mon choix (selon no-ip je peux choisir le port que je veux en l'indiquant dans l'interface de configuration chez no-ip et sont censés me délivrer mon courrier). C'est pourquoi, je bidouille dans le terminal en tant que débutant et tente de comprendre mon environnement tout en échangeant des courriels avec les techniciens de no-ip qui répondent à toutes le 24 heures (!).

Les commandes :

La commande du terminal <pico mail.log> donne en partie ceci :



> ^H^@E^@^@<}^G@^@@^F.?Bn^?^F?^P?b?C&?^P?@?^@^@^@^@?^B??^?^V^@^@^B^D^E?^A^C^C^@^A^A^H
> :^^?^?^@^@^@^@Dq?A^@    ^??^@^@^@J^@^@^@J^@^?^ZAe?^@^M^?9^Q
> ^H^@E^@^@<}^V@^@@^F.?Bn^?^F?^P?b?C&?^P?@?^@^@^@^@?^B??^?^V^@^@^B^D^E?^A^C^C^@^A^A^H
> :^^?^?^@^@^@^@Dq?A^@^K^N?^@^@^@@^@^@^@@^@^M^?9^Q
> ...


Une autre commande donne :


> c66:/var/log root# postfix check
> postfix/postfix-script: warning: group or other writable: /etc/postfix/./master.cf
> postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by postfix: /private/var/spool/postfix/bounce/ktrace.out
> postsuper: warning: bogus file name: bounce/ktrace.out



Voilà. S'il est besoin de donner plus de détails, je me ferai un grand plaisir de les communiquer.
Merci de m'aider


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2006)

À mon avis, tu ferais aussi bien de déplacer ce fichier 'ktrace.out' vers un dossier quelconque puis de l'examiner avec kdump, histoire de savoir ce qu'il contient.


----------



## benassis (24 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> À mon avis, tu ferais aussi bien de déplacer ce fichier 'ktrace.out' vers un dossier quelconque puis de l'examiner avec kdump, histoire de savoir ce qu'il contient.



Bonjour,

Je veux bien expliquer mais... 
Dans mon deuxième message j'ai mentionné ceci : 





> J'ai cherché le fichier ktrace.out partout sur ma machine et n'ai rien trouvé. Faut-il le créer soi-même ?


Je ne peux déplacer ce qui n'existe pas.
Ce qui veut dire que je dois le créer moi-même. Mais où dois-je le mettre et à quel fichier de configuration dois-je en préciser le chemin d'accès pour qu'on ( un démon quelconque, j'imagine) y écrive les renseignements que je cherche ?


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2006)

Je suppose alors que le fichier est viré par PostFix lui-même, lassé de tenter de faire rebondir quelque chose qu'il ne comprend pas ...
Normalement, ce fichier devrait être dans : "/private/var/spool/postfix/bounce" ou, simplement, dans "/var/spool/postfix/bounce", ce qui revient au même.

Note : je ne mets pas en cause ce que tu dis mais je ne sais pas comment tu as fait ta recherche ; si c'est avec une recherche de type Spotlight, il n'y a pas trop de chance d'y arriver, par défaut ; si c'est avec 'find', et mieux encore, en 'sudo', alors la recherche est certainement pertinente.


----------



## benassis (24 Mai 2006)

Bonjour bompi,

J'ai finalement retrouvé le fichier ktrace.out dans le répertoire postfix que tu as proposé. Je te livre ici les dernières lignes de ce fichier :


> b?^W???^@^@^@^A^@^@^@^A^M^[[A^[[J^[[24;89H^@^@^@^L^@^B^@^A^@^@:^?nano^@e^@l^@ver^@^@^@^@^@^@^P^@Dn?-^@
> b?^W??^?^@^D?^P^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^O^@^@^@^\^@^A^@^A^@^@:^?nano^@e^@l^@ver^@^@^@^@^@^@^P^@Dn?-^@
> b?^B^@^??^@.^@^C^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^R^@^@^@^@???8^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^L^@^B^@^A^@^@:^?nano^@e^@l^@ver^@^@^@^@^@^@^P^@Dn?-^@
> b?^W??^?^@.?$^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^\^@^A^@^A^@^@:^?nano^@e^@l^@ver^@^@^@^@^@^@^P^@Dn?-^@
> ...


Moi, en tout cas, je ne vois pas quoi en tirer  
J'ai fait cette dernière recherche dans le terminal en root.

Merci


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2006)

Comme je te le disais : tu peux décrypter ce fichier à l'aide de la commande "kdump". Quelque chose comme : 
	
	



```
kdump -f "/private/var/spool/postfix/bounce/ktrace.out" | more
```


----------



## benassis (25 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Comme je te le disais : tu peux décrypter ce fichier à l'aide de la commande "kdump". Quelque chose comme :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour bompi

Je te livre ici les dernières lignes d'un très long fichier résultant de la commande kdump suggérée et  contenant du code illisible pour moi.


> "\^[[23;15H\^[[7m^O\^[[m WriteOut   \^[[7m^R\^[[m Read File  \^[[7m^Y\^[[m Prev \
> Page  \^[[7m^K\^[[m Cut Text   \^[[7m^C\^[[m Cur Pos \^[[24;2H\^[[7mX\^[[m Exit\
> \^[[7m^J\^[[m Justify    \^[[7m^W\^[[m Where Is   \^[[7m^V\^[[m Next Pag\
> e  \^[[7m^U\^[[m UnCut Txt  \^[[7m^T\^[[m T\^[[4ho Spel\^[[4ll   "
> ...


C'est d'autant plus difficile à décoder que  ça ne semble pas contenir ni de date ni d'heure où je pourrais situer mes tentatives de déboguage ou mes tests de réception de messages.
T'as une idée du comment faire ? 
Merci


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2006)

Ce sont plutôt les premières lignes qui nous renseigneront. Fait par exemple 
	
	



```
kdump  -f /private/var/spool/postfix/bounce/ktrace.out | head -20
```


----------



## benassis (26 Mai 2006)

Bonjour bompi,

Voici ce que donne ta commande sur ma machine:


> c207:/var/root root# kdump  -f /private/var/spool/postfix/bounce/ktrace.out | head -20
> 15004 ktrace   RET   ktrace 0
> 15004 ktrace   CALL  execve(0xbffff60c,0xbffffbd4,0xbffffbe0)
> 15004 ktrace   NAMI  "/bin/pico"
> ...


Tu es certainement plus compétent que moi pour interpréter ce code mais je soupçonne qu'il ne retrouve pas le vrai chemin ou le fichier.
Je te transmets aussi le configuration postfix, telle qu'elle apparaît dans Mailserve 





> ACTIVITY LOG - These are the active
> Postfix Configuration Parameters
> 
> alias_database = hash:/etc/postfix/aliases
> ...


et ce qui se trouve à la fin du fichier main.cf, ajouté par Mailserve :


> ###Start PostfixEnabler###
> unknown_local_recipient_reject_code=550
> alias_maps=hash:/etc/postfix/aliases
> alias_database=hash:/etc/postfix/aliases
> ...


Peut-être cela pourra-t-il te donner d'autres indices pour me dépanner.

Merci encore de m'aider


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2006)

Le ktrace est créé par pico [alias nano : un éditeur de texte]. Et je me demande bien ce qu'il vient faire au milieu, celui-là.
Peut-être devrais tu demander un coup de main à l'auteur de Postfix Enabler / MailServe.


----------



## benassis (28 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Le ktrace est créé par pico [alias nano : un éditeur de texte]. Et je me demande bien ce qu'il vient faire au milieu, celui-là.
> Peut-être devrais tu demander un coup de main à l'auteur de Postfix Enabler / MailServe.




Bonjour,

Ça fait plus de 15 jours que je tente de communiquer avec Mailserve et NO-IP. Ce sont des anglo et je ne suis pas très bon pour expliquer en anglo. Ça prend 24 heures entre chaque courriel et ça va pas vite alors qu'ici ça me semble plus rapide et efficace


----------



## benassis (29 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Dans mon fichier mail.log j'ai ce message d'erreur :





> warning: /etc/postfix/aliases, line 2: need name:value pair



Je me demande 2 choses : cela signifie-t-il ? et quel fichier de configuration est en cause?  car la ligne 2 de main.cf et master.cf ne peut contenir une telle information.
Merci


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2006)

c'est un prob de config et de droit
tu dois construire ta base aliases

et il te faut un default account system
welcome to geek world

c'est un problème que rencontre tous ceux qui ont 
commencés avec postfix ou autre

il y a des choses à faire avant de toucher à la conf de postfix

15 jours c'est quand même long surtout avec google


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2006)

benassis a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans mon fichier mail.log j'ai ce message d'erreur :
> 
> ...


Pourquoi te poser des questions quand tu as la réponse sous les yeux ?
Le fichier concerné est "/etc/postfix/aliases", qui doit être mal configuré chez toi, je suppose.
Le format est 
	
	



```
chaine1: chaine2
```


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi te poser des questions quand tu as la réponse sous les yeux ?
> Le fichier concerné est "/etc/postfix/aliases", qui doit être mal configuré chez toi, je suppose.
> Le format est
> 
> ...


 tranquillou il va bien réussir à force de prendre des taquets


```
Une fois un québecois et un newfie regarde la télévision. Aux nouvelles,
ils voient une femme qui se tiens sur le toit d'un immeuble prête à sauter. 
Le québecois dit : 
 - Je te paries 20$ qu'elle saute. 
Le newfie de répliquer, sur de lui : 
 - Je tiens le pari, elle saute pas.
20 secondes plus tard, elle saute, le québécois 
réclame son argent et dit :
 - Bon, je vais être franc avec toi, je l'avais vu aux nouvelles à midi, 
je savais qu'elle sauterait.
Le newfie réponds : 
 - Ben moi aussi je vais être franc, je l'avais vu aussi, mais je savais pas 
qu'elle sauterait une deuxième fois.
```
faut comprendre 

 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à bompi.


----------



## benassis (29 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est un prob de config et de droit
> tu dois construire ta base aliases
> 
> et il te faut un default account system
> ...



Bonjour tatouille

Que veux-tu dire par «default account system» ? Pourrais-tu être un peu plus explicite ? (ou bien m'indiquer un lieu où je pourrais trouver l'information ?
Ce n'est pas moi qui ait  touché à la configuration, ce fichier a été modifié par le serveur Mailserve. D'ailleurs, ces informations contenues dans le fichier aliases apparaît tel quel dans la fenêtre de Mailserve.


> il y a des choses à faire avant de toucher à la conf de postfix


Pourrais-tu préciser ?
Merci


----------



## benassis (29 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi te poser des questions quand tu as la réponse sous les yeux ?
> Le fichier concerné est "/etc/postfix/aliases", qui doit être mal configuré chez toi, je suppose.
> Le format est
> 
> ...



Tu as raison ; j'avais en effet la réponse  sous les yeux en examinant les autres fichiers dans le dossier que postfix...:rose: 
J'ai corrigé l'erreur mais ça ne fonctionne pas plus. Je vais suivre une autre piste...
Merci


----------



## benassis (30 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Ni chez Cutedge ni chez no-ip, on n'est capable de diagnostiquer ce qui ne fonctionne pas au juste sur ma  machine.
Mais, je crois que j'ai avancé un peu. J'ai fait la mise à jour X.4.6 du mac OS et voià qu'en ouvrant le terminal ce matin, on me souhaite la bienvenue sur Darwin et on me dit que j'ai du courrier. Je fais alors ceci :





> c207:~ root# fetchmail -s jlemser.com
> Enter password for root@jlemser.com:
> fetchmail: Query status=2 (SOCKET)


Au moins, ça ne semble pas un message d'erreur mais je ne sais pas comment interpréter ce résultat ni comment aller chercher ce foutu courriel  .
Merci


----------



## benassis (1 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai encore du nouveau ! Je n'ai pas encore accès à mon courrier mais je sens qu'avec encore un peu d'aide je vais y arriver.
J'ai installé une nouvelle copie de Mac OSX.4.6 et maintenant il y a une connexion qui s'établit entre ma  machine et NO-IP sur le port 9925.
Lorsque je tente la commande suivante dans le terminal :


> fetchmail -va mail.jlemser.com


On me répond :


> Enter password for root@mail.jlemser.com:
> fetchmail: 6.2.5 querying mail.jlemser.com (protocol auto) at Thu, 01 Jun 2006 09:34:02 -0400 (EDT): poll started
> fetchmail: 6.2.5 querying mail.jlemser.com (protocol IMAP) at Thu, 01 Jun 2006 09:34:02 -0400 (EDT): poll started
> fetchmail: IMAP< * OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4REV1 LITERAL+ SASL-IR LOGIN-REFERRALS STARTTLS AUTH=LOGIN] c207.134.243-143.clta.globetrotter.net IMAP4rev1 2004.357 at Thu, 1 Jun 2006 09:34:06 -0400 (EDT)
> ...


Il semble y avoir plus d'un problème : un problème de certificat ; pourtant, ni mon serveur ni mon client n'utilisent ssl...
Un problème de reconnaissance du destinataire qui n'aurait pas le bon nom ? 

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
Merci


----------

